# Museum lighting



## Joeplanet (Mar 8, 2013)

I was just wondering about museum or gallery track lighting. Does anyone have any preference of manufacturer? Quality vs. price? Currently I am looking at Lightolier and Edison Price.


----------



## coolright (Sep 29, 2009)

Depends on room size and ceiling height. 

Everything I did was direct mount to ceiling, on a 1 1/2 inch hanging black iron pipe or with truss. 

Large areas lighting equipment was Altman, or Source Four units.

Small areas lighting equipment would be time square units.


----------

